

Quintus - An Easy, Fun HTML5 Game Engine For Mobile, Desktop and Beyond - Hirvesh
http://html5quintus.com/

======
cykod
Author here, just saw this pop up.

The engine isn't really in a released state yet and doesn't have a numbered
released yet (darn lack of docs), but it's been used internally for a number
of projects, most recently:

[http://www.html5gamedevelopment.org/StateofHTML5GameDevelopm...](http://www.html5gamedevelopment.org/StateofHTML5GameDevelopment/)

A rewrite of a couple of the parts (particularly scenes and some UI
components) is a work-in-progress.

The primary goal of the engine is to be a small, modular, very JavaScript-like
and to have a full test suite for the core parts of the system -
<http://html5quintus.com/quintus/specs/SpecRunner.html> (this will help verify
cross-browser behavior)

Forgot to add, this Engine came out of a book I wrote, and the examples for
that book all run on Mobile: <http://mh5gd.com/>

~~~
Hirvesh
OP here - sorry for posting about it prematurely! Just found it quite
interesting and blogged about it and posted a link here :)

~~~
cykod
No problem - I'm been sitting on the site and the Engine since October
(building stuff with it instead of finishing it) - so this is a good kick in
the butt to polish that sucker up.

------
wslh
I think the most promising game engine for HTML5 is Cocos2D:

1\. Demo: <http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/t/js-tests/tests/>

2\. Docs: <https://github.com/zynga/jsbindings#readme>

3\. A game example: <http://cocos2d-javascript.org/demos/dizzy-3-5>

The most interesting thing about Cocos2D with Javascript is that it takes
advantage of the native application where it runs. For example, in iPhone it
runs a native game with all the GPU acceleration but on a browser it uses the
canvas object.

~~~
hayksaakian
Unlike what you posted, the OP's engine runs fast and touch input actually
works on my nexus 7.

I know that chrome for android is quite behind, but still.

------
hayksaakian
Was saddened that the demo couldn't be controlled on my tablet. Is touch
support planned? What about networked multiplayer?

~~~
TomasSedovic
According to the docs, Quintus does support mouse and touch input.

On my PC, the demo is controlled by keyboard only. Presumably, they wanted to
make the code as small as possible so they didn't put touch controls in.

<http://html5quintus.com/quintus/docs/quintus_input.html>

------
jandy
Could somebody explain the "HTML5 game engine for mobile, desktop and beyond"
part? Is it because it's HTML5, and will therefore work wherever a HTML5
supporting browser will work, or is there something more to make it "desktop"
friendly?

------
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/quintus-easy-to-learn-fun-
to...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/quintus-easy-to-learn-fun-to-use-
html5.html)

The front-page of Quintus contains a simple demo written in approx. 60 lines
of JavaScript code which implements a simple Super Mario-like game which you
can test for yourself. You can play around with the code and check out the
changes you make by yourself.

Documentation is not yet up to scratch, but it looks like a promising game
engine.

Check out www.functionn.in for more web resources to keep you _functionn.in'_.

------
gotschi
At this point I'd like to suggest all the gamers try out our free Game
Creation website... <http://playtin.com>

kthxbye

------
chrisrickard
this looks pretty great... I have been wanted to dabble in html5 games - might
take Quintus it for a spin!

~~~
Hirvesh
the demo looks pretty awesome - esp. the no. of line of code vs the result
produced. Tinkering with it myself. Promising.

~~~
genezeta
Except when you reach the "tower", it starts spitting alerts and the only way
out is to close Firefox (actually kill it). Meh :(

Also, I see the handler for collisions for the enemies, but where does it say
that you can jump on them with no problem? Is that behaviour set somewhere
explicitly?

~~~
cykod
That was sort of an accident but I left it that way as I'm working on a
"enchancement" tutorial that makes it more like a standard platformer and adds
in particle effects, etc.

------
chayesfss
wait, so basically I can create personalized games for parents to point their
kids to on my server?

------
89a
The demo game has some questionable issues.

